# question about Misty



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I never saw her bred but saw what I thought was reminants of her having been bred.

But now I am not sure. If she was bred then she woudl be 30 days today:



I am not asking you to tell me by the pooch test if she is bred or not - it is to early for that. But I was wondering about the crusties around her vulva. 
I mentioned this before but didn't have a picture but finally got my new camera in the mail and got pictures (old camera is missing).

Thanks for looking and telling me your oppions


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacie, is it crusty or is it bumps? It looks painful. (It almost looks like a STD  ).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll say that it does look as though she was bred....has she been in heat since the buck was available?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nope no bumbs just a little red and looks crusty around the edges. 

SHe has looked like this off and on since the buck was here.

And I havent' noticed any signs of heat though she is one of my more tricky does when it comes to showing signs of heat.

Well as long as you all don't think it is serious i will just see how this plays out. I am not going to run and get a buck to breed her if she isn't bred - I just wanted to make sure she is ok and healthy.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey she looks alot like my Lava who is 20 days past breeding and is hard to know when she is in heat too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I just checked minutes ago and her vulva (not the area around it) is more puffy looking then when she was open and not bred. So this just must be a "reaction" to being pregnant.

I just didn't want her to be having an infection and not do anything about it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw that on a couple of my does, nothing happened to them, and they are all pregnant :?


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> Stacie, is it crusty or is it bumps? It looks painful. (It almost looks like a STD  ).


I was going to ask the same thing, because those don't look like removable crusties!!! I would wash her hinder up, and see if that red stuff comes off...She looks like she may have a little bit of a vaginal infection...just put some antibiotic ointment on it, or some feminine cream, and see what happens...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually it just went away - she is fine now. This happened twice now so I dont' know what the issue is. 

I can get a new picture tomorrow to show you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as promised I have a new picture of Misty


----------

